

Android-Powered Lego Robot Solves Rubik's Cube in 12.5 Second - adeelarshad82
http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,2845,2372596,00.asp

======
user24
For my undergrad robotics project I created a lego robot which played
blackjack - you fed it a card and it moved a light sensor over all possible
'pip' positions on the card to determine which card it was given, then it
twisted until it reached a total of over 17. I wish I'd taken videos of it.

------
shimi
What a beauty, That is true computer science

